# Konami: Mitarbeiter werden wie Gefängnisinsassen behandelt - Schockierender Bericht



## Gast1669461003 (3. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Konami: Mitarbeiter werden wie Gefängnisinsassen behandelt - Schockierender Bericht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Konami: Mitarbeiter werden wie Gefängnisinsassen behandelt - Schockierender Bericht


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. August 2015)

Herr im Himmel O_o 
Ist kündigen da drüben keine Option?

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es keine anderen Spieleentwickler gibt.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Wenn die Leute einen Vertrag für das Projekt X haben dürfte eine vorfristige Kündigung ihrerseits deren wirtschaftlichen Ruin bedeuten (Konventionalstrafen etc. pp.). Was danach käme ist ist allerdings offen. Und die entsprechende Referenz dürfte bei einem Wunschwechsel zu einem anderen Publisher auch so eine Sache sein. Wer als Außenstehender kann denn die Bewertung des Arbeitgebers, von dem der Interessent sich trennen will wirklich schlüssig nachvollziehen ? Da kann die Chefetage von Konami den scheidenden Mitarbeiter in der Referenz förmlich in der Luft zerreißen und er bekommt sprichwörtlich keinen Fuß mehr in der Gamingbranche auf den Boden. Nachkontrollieren kann das eh keiner. Aber die Firmen richten sich nach den Bewertungen der vorherigen Arbeitgeber (in der Regel zumindestens in Deutschland). Und die anderen Mitarbeiter von Konami werden die Füße still halten, weil sie am eigenen Job hängen. Die werden einen Teufel tun und den scheidenden Mitarbeiter noch Rückendeckung geben.

Du darfst auch nicht davon ausgehen, daß das deutsche Arbeitsrecht auch weltweit in ähnlicher Form Gültigkeit hat. Ich kenne jetzt das Arbeitsrecht in Japan im Speziellen nicht. Aber was bei uns gilt muß dort nicht automatisch auch rechtens sein.

Und wenn Konami Angst haben müßte, daß deren Geschäftsgebahren irgendwann einmal nicht funktioniert würden sie so nicht handeln. Offensichtlich scheint das in soweit rechtlich gedeckt zu sein.


----------



## Knusperferkel (3. August 2015)

Hat etwa Apple heimlich Konami übernommen?


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Ich kenne die Arbeitsbedingungen bei Apple nicht. Sind die wirklich so katastrophal ?? Hab da bislang nichts in der Richtung gehört. Abgesehen mal von Foxconn. Was sich aber auch schon wieder erledigt hat, da Apple seine Produkte wieder verschärft mit engeneered *and produced* in United States anbietet.


----------



## Knusperferkel (3. August 2015)

Jepp, genau diese Arbeitsbedingungen, die bei Foxconn herrschten, meinte ich. Es ist erschreckend zu lesen, dass überhaupt solche Arbeitsbedingungen irgendwo herrschen. Aber gerade bei einem international agierenden Konzern, wird es mir speiübel, wenn ich so etwas lese. Traurig, dass erst etwas dagegen unternommen wird, wenn es durch Leaks an die Öffentlichkeit gerät.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2015)

Wie gesagt was bei Foxconn abgegangen ist, geht gar nicht. Apple hat das Thema mittlerweile auch (glücklicherweise) ad acta gelegt. Bei Apple selbst dürften die Arbeitsbedingungen aber in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (3. August 2015)

Kleine Randnotiz: Auf Twitter wird der Hashtag #FucKonami immer populärer.


----------



## razorinc (3. August 2015)

Knusperferkel schrieb:


> Hat etwa Apple heimlich Konami übernommen?



Apple ≠ Foxconn
Nicht nur Apple produziert bei Foxconn, sondern auch Samsung, Nokia, Nintendo, Sony und Microsoft [Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foxconn#Gro.C3.9Fkunden]


----------



## Spassbremse (3. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelles Foto von Konamis Firmensitz.


----------



## Sanador (3. August 2015)

Schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen sind auch in der Spiele-Branche doch nichts neues, siehe Rockstar San Diego:
Rockstar: Red Dead Redemption-Macher klagen über Arbeitsbedingungen - Update: Max Payne 3-Studio auch betroffen


----------



## Gemar (3. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen sind auch in der Spiele-Branche doch nichts neues, siehe Rockstar San Diego:
> Rockstar: Red Dead Redemption-Macher klagen über Arbeitsbedingungen - Update: Max Payne 3-Studio auch betroffen



Das heißt aber nicht dass das gut ist. Diese Spiele haben sich wie geschnitten Brot verkauft. Wurden die Arbeiter dafür gerecht entlohnt?
Leider hört man ja nur von den negativen Nachrichten und auch nie was danach passiert ist.
Haben die Rockstar-Beschäftigten z.B. Extra-Urlaub oder einen Bonus kassiert?


----------



## Sanador (3. August 2015)

Gemar schrieb:


> Das heißt aber nicht dass das gut ist. Diese Spiele haben sich wie geschnitten Brot verkauft. Wurden die Arbeiter dafür gerecht entlohnt?
> Leider hört man ja nur von den negativen Nachrichten und auch nie was danach passiert ist.
> Haben die Rockstar-Beschäftigten z.B. Extra-Urlaub oder einen Bonus kassiert?


Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass es in irgendeiner Art gut sei. Ich wollte hiermit nur darauf hinweisen, dass diese Praktiken leider nichts neues sind.
Und nein, ich weiß nicht und hab beim kurzen durchforsten des Internets nichts in Erkenntnis gebracht, ob die Arbeiter nach den Strapazen Bonus-Zahlungen oder Urlaub erhielten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. August 2015)

Das passt doch perfekt zur heutigen Zeit: Gewinnmaximierung ohne Rücksicht auf Mensch, Tier oder Natur.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (3. August 2015)

Schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen könnten vielleicht auch ein Grund sein warum immer mehr Spiele so verbuggt sind, da sie lustlos und ohne Freude am Spiel entwickelt werden . 
Ich hab vor Jahren auch mal bei einer Firma gearbeitet die  allesmögliche Überwacht hat.  Kameras in allen Zimmern und Fluren unter anderem auch Toilette (im Waschbereich). Wer seinen Arbeitsplatz verlässt um z.b auf die Toilette zu müssen, musste sich beeilen da 5 Minuten ohne Druck auf die Tastatur ein Alarm in der Zentrale losging und entweder kam dann direkt ein Wachmann vorbei um nach den rechten zu sehen oder es wurde eine Durchsage gemacht, man möge doch bitte wieder an die Arbeit zurückkehren.
Vor den Pausenräumen standen sogar Wachmänner und wehe man hat 5min länger Pause gemacht.  Die Arbeit hatte mir zu keiner Zeit Spass gemacht und ich kann nicht sagen das meine Arbeit die beste war was ich zu leisten imstande war. Zum Glück bin ich da nach 3 Jahren raus. Allerdings arbeitet ist jetzt ein Nachbar dort und ich leide dennoch noch ein wenig, weil er dort hingehen muss und ich mit ihm fühle. Einzig positive war das sehr gute Gehalt und 30 Tage Urlaub.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen könnten vielleicht auch ein Grund sein warum immer mehr Spiele so verbuggt sind, da sie lustlos und ohne Freude am Spiel entwickelt werden .
> Ich hab vor Jahren auch mal bei einer Firma gearbeitet die  allesmögliche Überwacht hat.  Kameras in allen Zimmern und Fluren unter anderem auch Toilette (im Waschbereich). Wer seinen Arbeitsplatz verlässt um z.b auf die Toilette zu müssen, musste sich beeilen da 5 Minuten ohne Druck auf die Tastatur ein Alarm in der Zentrale losging und entweder kam dann direkt ein Wachmann vorbei um nach den rechten zu sehen oder es wurde eine Durchsage gemacht, man möge doch bitte wieder an die Arbeit zurückkehren.
> Vor den Pausenräumen standen sogar Wachmänner und wehe man hat 5min länger Pause gemacht.  Die Arbeit hatte mir zu keiner Zeit Spass gemacht und ich kann nicht sagen das meine Arbeit die beste war was ich zu leisten imstande war. Zum Glück bin ich da nach 3 Jahren raus. Allerdings arbeitet ist jetzt ein Nachbar dort und ich leide dennoch noch ein wenig, weil er dort hingehen muss und ich mit ihm fühle. Einzig positive war das sehr gute Gehalt und 30 Tage Urlaub.


  Du hast nicht zufällig in einer Drogenküche gearbeitet...? ^^ 

Es gibt gewisse sehr "sensible" Firmensektoren, in denen so was sogar zulässig und akzeptabel ist, um die Sicherheit der Produkte und Informationen zu gewährleisten. Da stimmen die Mitarbeiter aber auch voll zu, da sie wissen, dass dies seine Gründe hat.


----------



## Orzhov (3. August 2015)

War dem nicht so das Konami die Zentrale in Kyoto hat? Das würde eine Menge erklären.


----------



## Batze (3. August 2015)

Knusperferkel schrieb:


> Jepp, genau diese Arbeitsbedingungen, die bei Foxconn herrschten, meinte ich. Es ist erschreckend zu lesen, dass überhaupt solche Arbeitsbedingungen irgendwo herrschen. Aber gerade bei einem international agierenden Konzern, wird es mir speiübel, wenn ich so etwas lese. Traurig, dass erst etwas dagegen unternommen wird, wenn es durch Leaks an die Öffentlichkeit gerät.



Und was hat das jetzt allein mit Apple zu tun?

Wie razorinc schon postet, Foxconn produziert für weit mehr Firmen als nur Apple.
Und von anderen Firmen die für uns billigst produzieren, damit wir überhaupt was zum anziehen haben, wollen wir mal gar nicht reden.

Diese Doppel Moral lassen wir mal besser.
Denn wir Verbraucher selbst sind es die solche Zustände fördern, weil es muss ja immer alles billiger werden und auch Marken Waren werden auch mit Wissen der dortigen Zustände Millionenfach gekauft.
Also alle mal besser ganz ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Amosh (3. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Denn wir Verbraucher selbst sind es die solche Zustände fördern, weil es muss ja immer alles billiger werden und auch Marken Waren werden auch mit Wissen der dortigen Zustände Millionenfach gekauft.
> Also alle mal besser ganz ruhig bleiben.


Dann erklär mir mal, warum das Apple iPhone, das Samsung Galaxy etc. über die Jahre immer teurer wurden, wenn sich in Fernost angeblich so günstig produzieren lässt. Erklärung: Markenname. Der ist es, den wir zum Großteil bezahlen. Nicht die Konsumenten sind es, die die Zustände dort fördern, sondern die Unternehmen, die größtmögliche Renditen pro verkaufter Einheit erzielen wollen.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (3. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig in einer Drogenküche gearbeitet...? ^^
> 
> Es gibt gewisse sehr "sensible" Firmensektoren, in denen so was sogar zulässig und akzeptabel ist, um die Sicherheit der Produkte und Informationen zu gewährleisten. Da stimmen die Mitarbeiter aber auch voll zu, da sie wissen, dass dies seine Gründe hat.



Nein habe ich nicht  Ich habe bei der Firma Schütz in der EDV Abteilung gearbeitet aber die Arbeitsbedingungen galten auch für die anderen Bereiche wie z.b der Verwaltung. Nur die auf dem Lager hatten es noch einigermaßen angenehem. Wenn man bedenkt das die Firma nur Produkte aus Metall und Kunstoff herstellt, zwar weltweit aber dennoch übertriebene Überwachung. 
Nunja genug von dem Mist, jetzt  ist erstmal die Gamescom wichtig. Noch 2 mal schlafen dann gehts ab !!!


----------



## Batze (3. August 2015)

Amosh schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, warum das Apple iPhone, das Samsung Galaxy etc. über die Jahre immer teurer wurden, wenn sich in Fernost angeblich so günstig produzieren lässt. Erklärung: Markenname. Der ist es, den wir zum Großteil bezahlen. Nicht die Konsumenten sind es, die die Zustände dort fördern, sondern die Unternehmen, die größtmögliche Renditen pro verkaufter Einheit erzielen wollen.



Natürlich wollen die Firmen massig verdienen. Aber jeder weiß was da abgeht. Unsere Kaufentscheidung ist es aber die sowas zulässt.


----------



## PsyMagician (3. August 2015)

Wer kommt eigentlich darauf die o.g. Arbeitsbedingung mit der Inhaftierung in einem Gefängnis gleichzusetzen? *lol*

Noch nie bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma gearbeitet wa? ^^

Bis auf die letzten beiden Punkte, wobei der vorletzte jetzt auch nicht wirklich skandalös ist, ist das doch klagen auf recht hohem Niveau. Oder ist das jetzt so skandalös weil es Spieleproduzenten sind?

Sicher sind das keine sehr angenehmen Arbeitsbedingungen, jedoch gibt es weltweit zigtausende von Menschen die wirklich halb wie im Knast behandelt werden.


----------



## battschack (4. August 2015)

War auch schon als Pförtner am arbeiten wo einiges überwacht wurde.
Aber warum sollte ich meine kollegen verpfeiffen die mal 2-5min länger rauchen? oder aufn schüssel hocken. 
Die mitarbeiter beim konami sollten alle mal ne woche nach hause gehen
ABER WIRKLICH ALLE^^
Kann ich euch übrigens empfehlen als pförtner zu arbeiten wo nix lost ist(Dorf) Hatte meine 2500netto und mein Tv mehr brauchte man da nicht


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen könnten vielleicht auch ein Grund sein warum immer mehr Spiele so verbuggt sind, da sie lustlos und ohne Freude am Spiel entwickelt werden .
> Ich hab vor Jahren auch mal bei einer Firma gearbeitet die  allesmögliche Überwacht hat.  Kameras in allen Zimmern und Fluren unter anderem auch Toilette (im Waschbereich). Wer seinen Arbeitsplatz verlässt um z.b auf die Toilette zu müssen, musste sich beeilen da 5 Minuten ohne Druck auf die Tastatur ein Alarm in der Zentrale losging und entweder kam dann direkt ein Wachmann vorbei um nach den rechten zu sehen oder es wurde eine Durchsage gemacht, man möge doch bitte wieder an die Arbeit zurückkehren.
> Vor den Pausenräumen standen sogar Wachmänner und wehe man hat 5min länger Pause gemacht.  Die Arbeit hatte mir zu keiner Zeit Spass gemacht und ich kann nicht sagen das meine Arbeit die beste war was ich zu leisten imstande war. Zum Glück bin ich da nach 3 Jahren raus. Allerdings arbeitet ist jetzt ein Nachbar dort und ich leide dennoch noch ein wenig, weil er dort hingehen muss und ich mit ihm fühle. Einzig positive war das sehr gute Gehalt und 30 Tage Urlaub.



Da gibt es so einen wippenden Glasvogel mit farbiger Flüssigkeit. Den kannst Du so positionieren, daß er alle paar Sekunden auf die Leertaste drückt.   Das funktioniert aber nur bei warmen Temperaturen.


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2015)

battschack schrieb:


> War auch schon als Pförtner am arbeiten wo einiges überwacht wurde.
> Aber warum sollte ich meine kollegen verpfeiffen die mal 2-5min länger rauchen? oder aufn schüssel hocken.
> Die mitarbeiter beim konami sollten alle mal ne woche nach hause gehen
> ABER WIRKLICH ALLE^^
> Kann ich euch übrigens empfehlen als pförtner zu arbeiten wo nix lost ist(Dorf) Hatte meine 2500netto und mein Tv mehr brauchte man da nicht



2500 netto für so einen Job. ? Ich glaub ich hab den falschen.


----------



## battschack (4. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 2500 netto für so einen Job. ? Ich glaub ich hab den falschen.



Hatte halt aber auch nur nachtschicht. vom 19:00 - 7:00 uhr ohne pause. Das haut schon was raus die nachtzuschläge usw.


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2015)

Och geht doch. Dann um 7 Uhr nach Hause, ca. gegen 8.00 in die Falle und 13.00 Uhr aufstehen. Paßt.   Nur was die Besorgungen betrifft wirds etwas kritisch. Ist aber auch lösbar.


----------



## Xeroxxx (4. August 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ihr wisst schon das Nikkei.com keine Spielewebseite, sondern die japanische Börsen Index ist?

Das ist Allgemeinwissen.

Cheers


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2015)

Hmm, Danke Konsami! 

Jetzt hab ich endlich wieder ein paar Anregungen für die nächsten Arbeitsverträge bzw. Arbeitsanweisungen ...


----------



## Batze (4. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 2500 netto für so einen Job. ? Ich glaub ich hab den falschen.



Dann rechne doch mal nach. Also bei einer 12 Stunden Schicht kommst du, bei einer 5 Tage Woche auf etwas über 10€ die Stunde Netto. Dafür hockst du da nur Nachts rum und wenn ich mich nicht irre auch Weekends. 

Kann ein schöner ruhiger Job sein und allemal besser als gar nichts zu haben. 2500€ Netto muss man ja auch erstmal nach Hause bringen.
Aber finanziell ist das nicht wirklich was besonderes wenn man mal die Stunden zählt.

Und zähl doch mal deine Arbeitsstunden auf eine 60 Stundenwoche hoch. Eventuell noch mit 25% Nachtzuschlag, was allgemein als angemessen gilt. Mal sehen wie hoch du kommst.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, Danke Konsami!
> 
> Jetzt hab ich endlich wieder ein paar Anregungen für die nächsten Arbeitsverträge bzw. Arbeitsanweisungen ...



Sklaventreiber


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und zähl doch mal deine Arbeitsstunden auf eine 60 Stundenwoche hoch. Eventuell noch mit 25% Nachtzuschlag, was allgemein als angemessen gilt. Mal sehen wie hoch du kommst.



Willst Du mich deprimieren ?   Bei mir gibts keine direkten Stundenwochen sondern quasi selbständig. Notfalls auch am Wochenende durch.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2015)

Na ok, da sieht es dann wohl eh anders aus.


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Sklaventreiber



Das sind eher seine "Sklavinnen".


----------



## Maiernator (4. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute einen Vertrag für das Projekt X haben dürfte eine vorfristige Kündigung ihrerseits deren wirtschaftlichen Ruin bedeuten (Konventionalstrafen etc. pp.). Was danach käme ist ist allerdings offen. Und die entsprechende Referenz dürfte bei einem Wunschwechsel zu einem anderen Publisher auch so eine Sache sein. Wer als Außenstehender kann denn die Bewertung des Arbeitgebers, von dem der Interessent sich trennen will wirklich schlüssig nachvollziehen ? Da kann die Chefetage von Konami den scheidenden Mitarbeiter in der Referenz förmlich in der Luft zerreißen und er bekommt sprichwörtlich keinen Fuß mehr in der Gamingbranche auf den Boden. Nachkontrollieren kann das eh keiner. Aber die Firmen richten sich nach den Bewertungen der vorherigen Arbeitgeber (in der Regel zumindestens in Deutschland). Und die anderen Mitarbeiter von Konami werden die Füße still halten, weil sie am eigenen Job hängen. Die werden einen Teufel tun und den scheidenden Mitarbeiter noch Rückendeckung geben.
> 
> Du darfst auch nicht davon ausgehen, daß das deutsche Arbeitsrecht auch weltweit in ähnlicher Form Gültigkeit hat. Ich kenne jetzt das Arbeitsrecht in Japan im Speziellen nicht. Aber was bei uns gilt muß dort nicht automatisch auch rechtens sein.
> 
> Und wenn Konami Angst haben müßte, daß deren Geschäftsgebahren irgendwann einmal nicht funktioniert würden sie so nicht handeln. Offensichtlich scheint das in soweit rechtlich gedeckt zu sein.



Keine Ahnung wie es in Japan ist, aber vieles was du ansprichst ist in Deutschland nicht möglich. Das Arbeitszeugnis zb, also die Referenz darf nicht nachteilig für den Arbeitnehmer sein, egal was für ein Pfosten er im Job ist/war.

In Deutschland sind auch Vertragsstrafen klar geregelt und eine Kündigung, sofern sie deutschen Recht entspricht wird niemals eine vertragsstrafe nach sich tragen. Wenn die kündigung nicht fristgerecht war, dann darf höchstens ein bruttogehalt des arbeitnehmers eingefordert werden.

In Deutschland ist das Vertragsrecht im Arbeitnehmer Arbeitgeberrecht sehr strikt bis auf wenige Ausnahme um Vertragsfreiheit zu garantieren, zb auch ein Grund warum Walmart in Detuschland horrende Strafen zahlen musste.


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2015)

Japan ist ja nicht Deutschland. Daher weiß ich das dort nicht. Wenn aber ein Firmenwechsel so einfach wäre wieso wird es dann von denjenigen, die sich so beschweren nicht gemacht ?

Und was das Thema Arbeitszeugnis betrifft. Noch nichts von der "geheimen" Formulierungstechnik gehört ? Das hört sich dann zwar alles gut an, aber jeder Arbeitgeber weiß, wie er die Formulierungen in Schulnoten umrechnen kann. Stichworte volle Zufriedenheit, vollste Zufriedenheit etc. pp.

Und wenn ein entscheidender Mitarbeiter bei einem laufenden Projekt trotz laufendem Vertrag abspringt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß dies keine finanziellen Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.


----------



## Rabowke (4. August 2015)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie es in Japan ist, aber vieles was du ansprichst ist in Deutschland nicht möglich. Das Arbeitszeugnis zb, also die Referenz darf nicht nachteilig für den Arbeitnehmer sein, egal was für ein Pfosten er im Job ist/war.


Stimmt soweit, allerdings bietet die deutsche Sprache *sehr viel* Gestaltungsspielraum um solche Dinge eben zu umschreiben. Personaler wissen sehr genau, wie sie bestimmte Sätze zu werten haben ... das bekannte "Herr XYZ war bemüht" ist eine schallende Ohrfeige in einem Arbeitszeugnis, nach deutschem Recht aber absolut zulässig.



> In Deutschland sind auch Vertragsstrafen klar geregelt und eine Kündigung, sofern sie deutschen Recht entspricht wird niemals eine vertragsstrafe nach sich tragen. Wenn die kündigung nicht fristgerecht war, dann darf höchstens ein bruttogehalt des arbeitnehmers eingefordert werden.


Nicht wirklich. Du darfst nicht einfach so bestimmte Dinge verrechnen wie es dir passt ...


----------



## Maiernator (4. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt soweit, allerdings bietet die deutsche Sprache *sehr viel* Gestaltungsspielraum um solche Dinge eben zu umschreiben. Personaler wissen sehr genau, wie sie bestimmte Sätze zu werten haben ... das bekannte "Herr XYZ war bemüht" ist eine schallende Ohrfeige in einem Arbeitszeugnis, nach deutschem Recht aber absolut zulässig.
> 
> 
> Nicht wirklich. Du darfst nicht einfach so bestimmte Dinge verrechnen wie es dir passt ...


Klar kann man da auch spielen mit der Sprache, aber es ist nicht so wie michael es meinte und soweit ich weiß darf man Sachen, die man nicht für richtig hält in einem Arbeitszeugnis monieren.
Personaler haben dennoch Spielraum, da was rauszulesen, da hst natürlich Recht.
Du musst einen Grund für die Vertragsstrafe angeben, bei der Kündigungsfrist ist es das Bruttogehalt nach einem  BAG Urteil von 2004
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Allgemein ist es in Deutschland aber doch gut geregelt, um Ausbeutung zumindest ein bisschen ein zudämmen, auch wenn sie natürlich passiert ( Leih und Zeitarbeit zb)



[/FONT]


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2015)

Xeroxxx schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ihr wisst schon das Nikkei.com keine Spielewebseite, sondern die japanische Börsen Index ist?
> 
> Das ist Allgemeinwissen.
> ...



Das ist der japanische Dow Jones oder Dax. Je nachdem wie man es sieht. Ist schon klar.


----------



## Loosa (4. August 2015)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Bis auf die letzten beiden Punkte, wobei der vorletzte jetzt auch nicht wirklich skandalös ist, ist das doch klagen auf recht hohem Niveau. Oder ist das jetzt so skandalös weil es Spieleproduzenten sind?



Sehe ich auch so. Bei der Überschrift dachte ich, da kämen jetzt so richtig harte Geschichten. Aber ich kann da nichts großartig skandalöses entdecken. Wechselnde eMail-Adressen und kein Internetzugang sind durchaus nachvollziehbar. Pausen per Zeitstempel erfassen ja auch nichts neues, wenn auch aus unserer Sicht nicht unbedingt ein per Ausrufen öffentliches Bloßstellen.

Und dass man in einen anderen Bereich versetzt wird, wenn die Vorgesetzten glauben, dass man am jetzigen Posten nicht produktiv genug ist?


----------



## Xeroxxx (4. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist der japanische Dow Jones oder Dax. Je nachdem wie man es sieht. Ist schon klar.


Jo Dax und Dow Jones sind die Börsen Index.

Wie auch immer, es ist alles andere als eine Spielewebseite, ist ja bereits korregiert worden im Artikel.


----------



## Gemar (5. August 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass es in irgendeiner Art gut sei. Ich wollte hiermit nur darauf hinweisen, dass diese Praktiken leider nichts neues sind.
> Und nein, ich weiß nicht und hab beim kurzen durchforsten des Internets nichts in Erkenntnis gebracht, ob die Arbeiter nach den Strapazen Bonus-Zahlungen oder Urlaub erhielten.


Ja traurig, wahrscheinlich bekamen sie einen Tag frei und mußten sich danach um Updates kümmern. Hoffentlich aber mit normalen Arbeitszeiten.
Der Kunde heutzutage ist aber auch erbarmungslos. Er weiß nicht welche Arbeit dahinter steckt und fordert in kürzester Zeit Ergebnisse. Geduld und ausreichende Entlohnung ist der Internet geprägten Gesellschaft anscheinend ein Fremdwort. Die Firmen reagieren, die Qualität nimmt ab. Obwohl in vielen Fällen auch wirklich zu wenig gezahlt wird, dann sollte wenigstens ein Bonus rasseln, wenn sich das Spiel erfolgreich verkauft.


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2015)

Xeroxxx schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ihr wisst schon das Nikkei.com keine Spielewebseite, sondern die japanische Börsen Index ist?
> 
> Das ist Allgemeinwissen.
> ...



dann ist es mit deinem allgemeinwissen aber auch nicht sonderlich weit her.
nikkei ist eine zeitung. und die erstellt (nebenbei) auch den japanischen börsenindex.

guten morgen!


----------



## Spassbremse (19. September 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann ist es mit deinem allgemeinwissen aber auch nicht sonderlich weit her.
> nikkei ist eine zeitung. und die erstellt (nebenbei) auch den japanischen börsenindex.
> 
> guten morgen!



Auch nur unvollständig.

Die Zeitung heißt eigentlich "Nihon Keizai Shimbun" und ist eine japanische Tageszeitung mit Wirschaftsschwerpunkt, umgangssprachlich gerne als "Nikkei" abgekürzt.

Der Aktienindex, den diese Zeitung veröffentlicht, heißt allerdings "Nikkei 225" bzw. "Nikkei 300". 

Wenn schon klugscheißen, dann richtig.


----------

